# anyone done lime/coconut?



## honor435 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have some lime and coconut, what do you think?
its looks a pretty green swirls, but smells more like lime than coconut, still curing.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a fragrance oil called Lime Coconut from Daystar and it smells great. I say go for it!

IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a tart coconut & lime I adore!


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 8, 2009)

Put de lime in de coconut     
Sorry guys, somebody had to say it!!
I think it's one of those "old favourites" that everybody loves!!


----------



## Deda (Feb 8, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Put de lime in de coconut
> Sorry guys, somebody had to say it!!
> I think it's one of those "old favourites" that everybody loves!!



     When I saw this thread yesterday I restrained myself from answering with "Grab the rum?"


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 8, 2009)

When I did a lime scent mine turned a weird brown color, but I have never tried a lime and coconut mix scent. 

My lime may not have been a straight lime either. I would have to find my notes on that batch - I made it a couple of years ago and since it turned that weird color I haven't tried lime again...


----------



## carillon (Feb 11, 2009)

Bath and Body Works has a coconut lime verbena that apparently is a popular scent.  I didn't mix my own, but bought some from WSP that smelled great.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2009)

carillon said:
			
		

> Bath and Body Works has a coconut lime verbena that apparently is a popular scent.



It's a GREAT scent!! In fact that's the lotion I have on right now.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Mar 3, 2009)

I had one called Da Lime in Da Coconut and it was good - a nice blend of both scents. I also have Coconut Lime Verbena and I don't like it at all.. :/


----------



## honor435 (Mar 3, 2009)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> carillon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the lotion also, but my soap, the lime took over, cant smell coc.


----------

